# Can WAV files play from Cd



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

I have a large playlist of .wav files saved in Media Player. If I burn these on a CD, will they play in an audio CD player. I have a feeling they should be MP3 files. Never burned music to a Cd and need some help. 
thank You


----------



## fevola25 (Jan 10, 2005)

dBpowerAPM music converter is a good program, it converts all files to mp3 format.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, what kind of player are you trying to play it on? If you want to use it in an audio player, you need to write an audio CD. Most CD burning applications will create an audio CD from either MP3 or WAV files.

Perhaps you should tell us what software you're using for the burning, as well as the indended use of the CD.


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

Use Nero to burn the wav files as an audio cd.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Thanks all. I direct my response to johnwill:
I want to make an audio CD to play in my car. I tried burning this Playlist through Media Player 9.00.00.3128. When I chose the copy to Cd function, and clicked ona song, it said cannot copy. My software is Roxio. I did download the dBpowerAPM music converter, but as yet have not installed it. Will it be the 'magic" I need to do this?
For some reason I am once again not being notified by email of responses to my posts, that is the reason I am slow getting back to you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As mentioned, if you use Nero, or Roxio to burn an *audio* CD, you can drag-n-drop either MP3 or WAV files onto the compilation window to add the songs. Note that audio CD's must be burned in a single session, you can't do them in muliple steps like multi-session data disks.

It might be helpful if you were more specific about the softare you use, Roxio makes tons of different software packages...

Also, in case you don't realize it, audio CD's must be burned onto CD-R media, not CD-RW media.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

I guess I have done something wrong. My playlist is saved in Windows Media and I can play it on demand, but no matter what I do to copy to an audio CD, whether through Windows Media or dbPower software, it comes up in the playlist, "cannot copy." So I give up. This thread may be closed. 
thanks all.


----------

